# At It Again



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Needed a break from painting, decided to start this piece, so far I am happy with it!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Why do some of the pics go sideways? It is not so on my tablet. I am confused.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

What kind of creature is the eye to. I'm thinking it almost looks like a frog? 

I don't know why the picture would be oriented differently from what you up loaded.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Had a chance to work on it a little more.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It might have something to do with the size of the picture when you upload it? Was this a very large file? 

It is an excellent start and I look forward to seeing it progress. I see a bird eye..or a lizard?


----------



## Jaz15 (May 2, 2015)

I like what's there, should be something when it's finished. Hard to tell exactly what it is just yet but I'm guessing some kind of lizard, Iguana maybe.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> It might have something to do with the size of the picture when you upload it? Was this a very large file?
> 
> It is an excellent start and I look forward to seeing it progress. I see a bird eye..or a lizard?


This one is actually right side up.

Thanks, I am looking forward to seeing how this comes out myself. I am taking my time with it.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

So far .. looks great!

D


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

The latest touches.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Susan Mulno said:


> The latest touches.


I really like where this is going!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks Chanda, he is taking a long time for many reasons but so far so good.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This is looking very nice.. a lot of detail! Nice work

D


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

The latest...


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> The latest...


....is where? ROTFLOL!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Here it is,....I hope!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is interesting. The shading and expression are great. The detail is great...but I don't know what it is. Is it a form of marine life, or a different kind of bird? Or is it an abstract?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> This is interesting. The shading and expression are great. The detail is great...but I don't know what it is. Is it a form of marine life, or a different kind of bird? Or is it an abstract?


Thank you Terry.

It is a Philippine eagle.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I looked up Philippine eagle and they are sure strange looking birds. You did a good job. Thanks.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I looked up Philippine eagle and they are sure strange looking birds. You did a good job. Thanks.


I found the picture first and had to find out what it was, quite a search.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cool! I had to look it up as well. Interesting facts on them. Monkey eagles!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Felt inspired.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I like the sharply accurate details of the feathers.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking Really good Susan.. thanks for the update!

D


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

just said:


> I like the sharply accurate details of the feathers.


Thank you, his feathers are more challenging than I first expected, kind of like "hairy" feathers. Wasn't sure if they were translating well.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Looking Really good Susan.. thanks for the update!
> 
> D


Thanks for the encouraging words, they help.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I too like what you did to the wing. Good job.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Super job!!! This is going to be great when finished.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Did what little background there is, some shadowing on his body below the wing and started placing the feathers on his chest. The rest needs to be finished in natural light because it involves a lot of yellow and grey and I cannot see those colors properly without some sun.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

In order for me to see your picture properly I save it and open it in paint and rotate it. Do you see it upside down on the thread or is it just me?

I love the way it is coming out.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> In order for me to see your picture properly I save it and open it in paint and rotate it. Do you see it upside down on the thread or is it just me?
> 
> I love the way it is coming out.


I know! He keeps landing on his face. I even got clever this time and rotated the pic so it would change it to the right position, THAT didn't work! Not sure why it is so determined to load this way. I guess I need to take the pic in landscape instead of portrait.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Your eagle is stunning!!! Maybe one day I will b able to draw like that. LOVE it!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

leighann said:


> Your eagle is stunning!!! Maybe one day I will b able to draw like that. LOVE it!


Thank you.

I have seen your work and it's amazing! From what I see you can draw like this and better!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Finally had a chance to work on him. The chest feathers need so much more but I have gotten farther than I was!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Here it is right side up. Susan are you taking these pictures with a cell phone? I know if I hold my cell phone upside down by mistake the pictures come out upside down and with these newer cells that are just rectangles that is easy to do. Since I don't use a tablet I need to turn the picture around to see it because turning the computer upside down is not so easy.

I love how he is coming out, you are doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Terry, I just need to remember to take the pic in landscape mode, so far no good. One day I will get it right.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Finished! (?) Unless someone sees something I missed?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

He came out really good.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

AWESOME! I love the pointillism.. It gives such a variety of texture.. terrific piece of artwork!

D


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Terry and Dave, I learned a lot working on this. It was my biggest challenge so far but it was fun!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Looking wonderful Susan


----------

